# Carbon vs. Aluminum



## Cheemy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new road bike which I'll be using for group rides of 40-60 miles and an occasional century (no racing). Since I'm a big, fat guy (6' 220lbs.), I'm looking for something I can comfortably ride 4-5 hours. My LBS recommends a carbon frame so I'm looking at the Synapse Carbon 5. Here are my questions: On long rides, does the carbon frame make that much difference from a comfort standpoint? Is the full carbon frame appreciably more comfortable than say a CAAD9 5? What say you?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Carbon - YES!!!

I rode a CAAD7 for several years before I bought a SuperSix. I've not been on the CAAD7 even once since I picked up the carbon-framed bicycle. The Aluminum frame, while stiff and responsive, transmitted every little bump in the road to my body. The Carbon frame is just as stiff and responsive, but far more giving on rough surfaces.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Carbon is more comfortable, but a lot more $$$. I ride a System 6 (carbon front, aluminum rear, probably as stiff as a Caad 9) and a Trek 5.2, and I do notice the difference in comfort. However, I also feel that the System 6 is much stiffer and more responsive. These are traits that a larger rider like yourself may appreciate more. You can always run a larger tire (700x25 or 27) and less pressure if you need a little more comfort.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Carbon is for real, although it may lack all out stiffness for sprinting and steep hill climbs. Ride an Aluminum bike with a more comfortable seat and maybe shorter rides!


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh please. People see a significant difference between carbon and aluminum because they want to. The synapse line is designed for comfort. It has a more laid back geometry, longer chain stays and curved seatstays for greater comfort. That is true of any synapse be it carbon or aluminum. That said, the CAAD9 is probably the single best value in road bike frames. No bike gives you a better ride for the money.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with PigmyRacer. I have a CAAD 9, System Six, and Orbea Opal. All have a Sram Force gruppo, Ksyrium SL wheelset, carbon bars, and Specialized Toupe saddle. The CAAD 9 has a gel toupe and a Specialized seat post with the Zertz insert. All are stiff and responsive and "feel" pretty much the same.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

PigmyRacer said:


> Oh please. People see a significant difference between carbon and aluminum because they want to. The synapse line is designed for comfort. It has a more laid back geometry, longer chain stays and curved seatstays for greater comfort. That is true of any synapse be it carbon or aluminum. That said, the CAAD9 is probably the single best value in road bike frames. No bike gives you a better ride for the money.


+1

I love my Optimo, it's soft, treats me kindly, it's gentle with my physique. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

After a lot of contemplation I went for the Caad9 (unfortunately without BB30) instead of the Six. Hopefully it will be delivered this weekend. Indeed great value for money. I ride mainly in the weekends, 60-80 km's so aluminium is good enough for me, that is, for the moment ;-) 

P.S. Must confess that apart from the quality of the frame, this Dutchman Iikes that it's still "Handmade in the USA" (although in this difficult times I should of course support "Made in Holland"...).


----------

